# طريقة خفيفة ونظيفة لصنع جل أرضيات



## suleeman (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أليكم الطريقة 


*
1. سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك labs والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
4- خطوات التركيب كما يلي: اضافة الماء في الخلاط والتحريك، ثم اضافة السلفونيك بالتدريج واستمرار التحريك، ثم اضافة الصودا مع استمرار التحريك واعطاءه بعض الوقت ليبرد المزيج، ثم اضافة زيت الصنوبر واستمرار التحريك حتى يتكون الجل.
5- يستخدم احيانا مادة نونيل فينيل np9 وظيفتها باختصار ان بها طرف عضوي (النونيل) وطرف متأين (الفينول) ما يعني أن الطرف الأول سيرتبط مع زيت الصنوبر بينما الطرف الثاني سيرتبط مع الماء بحيث يشكل هذا الجزيء جسرا يسمح بتشتيت الزيت داخل الماء. *​


----------



## المهندسة_الكيماوية (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. 

ولكن من أين نستطيع الحصول على هذه المكونات ؟


----------



## suleeman (6 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يا باش مهندسة مبين عنك رح تفتحي مصنع أو عم تفكري تفتحي مصنع ...على كل حال أنا بشاركك على مصنع أدا بدك ...

أنستي الكريمة بكل بلد في بتلاقي موردين للمواد الأولية اللي زكرتها أو وكلاء لشركات ..

ممكن اعرف بلدك ربما أدلك على بعض الموردين ....خايف تطلعي من بلدنا ( الأردن)


----------



## eng.eman (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت أخي الكريم ارغب الاستفسار عن مادة نونيل فينيل np9 هل هي معروفه بالسوق المحلي (الاردن) بهذا الاسم
وان تكرمت و افدتني من اين استطيع الحصول عليها


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
ممكن تذكر نسب التشغيل 
اكون شاكر ليك جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany hady (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز suleeman شكرا على المعلومة انا انتج هذا المنتج فى مصر بس لااضيف فينول والمنتج ملاقى ترحيب من السوق 
_مطهر البركة_ هذا هوة الاسم التجارى للمنتج بتاعى بس انا ينقصنى التوزيع الجيد والدعاية حيث ان هذا المنتج غير معروف فى مصر


----------



## suleeman (7 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.eman قال:


> لو سمحت أخي الكريم ارغب الاستفسار عن مادة نونيل فينيل np9 هل هي معروفه بالسوق المحلي (الاردن) بهذا الاسم
> وان تكرمت و افدتني من اين استطيع الحصول عليها


 

م. أيمان مادة النونيل فينيل تجدينها لدى شركة السليم للكيماويات أو شركة يزن للكيماويات أو شركة البيلسان للمنظفات .


----------



## suleeman (7 سبتمبر 2009)

hany hady قال:


> الاخ العزيز suleeman شكرا على المعلومة انا انتج هذا المنتج فى مصر بس لااضيف فينول والمنتج ملاقى ترحيب من السوق
> _مطهر البركة_ هذا هوة الاسم التجارى للمنتج بتاعى بس انا ينقصنى التوزيع الجيد والدعاية حيث ان هذا المنتج غير معروف فى مصر


 
كلامك صحيح بس لما تضيف الفينول بيكون توزيع الزيت بالمنتج أفضل لأن الفينول يعمل على انتشار جيد للزيت بالمنتج.


----------



## suleeman (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
> ممكن تذكر نسب التشغيل
> اكون شاكر ليك جدا
> وجزاك الله خيرا


منظف الارضيات طريقة علمية 
 كيلو5  تكسابون 
كيلو15  كحول ايزو بروبانول
كيلو2 زيت صنوبر
 ماء78 لتكملة المزيج لي 100 لتر
يذاب التكسابون في الماء 
يمزج الزيت مع الكحول ويترك في اناء محكم حتى يذوب التكسابون 
بعدها يضاف الكحول والزيت الى التكسابون والماء ويقلب جيدا


 تكرم عيونك أخ مالك وهاي نسب لأحلى منتج بتقدر تاخدي عليه علامة الجودة.


----------



## eng.eman (7 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks for your answering


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على اهتمامك والرد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة طو (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hany hady (9 سبتمبر 2009)

suleeman قال:


> كلامك صحيح بس لما تضيف الفينول بيكون توزيع الزيت بالمنتج أفضل لأن الفينول يعمل على انتشار جيد للزيت بالمنتج.


 
شكرا على الرد ممكن اعرف منك نسبة الفينوللانى معرفهاش


----------



## بسامووو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البلاتين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكرين ..
فعلا قمت بتنفيذ تجربة للمنتج .. وطلع جل جميل .. ولكن بعد يومين وجدت ان المنتج تحلل واصبح كان الجل محلاة بماء !! ما السبب ...

- كيف يمكن ان يكون الجل كلير مع اضافة الوان لها ؟؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. 
....................


----------



## mhallag (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجوعطائي فكرة عن كميت الصنوبر المضاف ولكم مني جزيل الشكراخوك شاكراحمدعبيد


----------



## صباحكو (15 يوليو 2010)

*اخي الكريم*

التركيبة التي وضعتها هل هي لطريقة عمل جل الارضيات, على الرغم من عدم احتوائها على اللابس
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين


----------



## رحماك يا الله (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن توضيح المقادير للمكونات


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

ماهية كمية المواد الذكورة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

